# Cholodin supplement for senior dogs (sometimes worth a try)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cholodin is a supplement. 

Dietary Supplements - MVP Labratories Inc.

Cholodin for Animal Use - Drugs.com

Supposedly - 


> *What is Cholodin?*
> Cholodin is a chewable dietary supplement that helps remedy various conditions in senior dogs. It has been recommended by veterinarians for age-related problems, including fatigue, poor coat, constipation, inappropriate urination, poor appetite, and poor mental performance.


 (from 1-800-pet meds website)

I don't load - I start at half dose to make sure it's tolerated, then go to dosage (or less). 

Lots of reviews at online sellers' sites. Many vet offices carry it. 

I started my 12 year old GSD on it and she seemed perkier - she's not having cognitive issues but has a touch of incontinence which it also seems to help a bit. I just ordered a larger bottle so the other younger-older dogs can have it as well. 

Spending a little time will let you find better prices/cheaper shipping. 

Always review side effects and any drugs/other supplements not tolerated together for anything you put in or on your dogs' bodies - supplement, medication or whatever. 

(also, Anipryl is a medication for cognitive issues that people with senior dogs might want to check out)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very interesting - thanks. I plan to look into it and consider it for future use.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

I used Cholodin for my 14 yr. old Lhasa/poodle mix that had some cognitive issues/doggy dementia and it did seem to help her. It allowed her to have lower anxiety levels overall and less confusion. She stayed on it until she was euthanized at almost 17 yrs. old.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks will be calling our vet to see if this is something Lucky and Chevy could benefit from. Lucky has begun thave some issues w/ urination and bowel movements inside. He also is refusing to go outside once its twilight which we think is due to poor eyesight. Will let you know. Chevy like Lucky shows some confusion and the urination and BMs . Its been a busy spring.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking at the ingredients, it looks like a lot of it is designed to supplement forms of vitamin B, right? For example, from the ingredients list, choline, niacinimide, thiamin, riboflavin, pyridoxine, dexpanthenol, and B12 are in the B-complex family. 

I wonder if one could get similar results with a b-complex supplement? 

I ask because I've noticed that an inexpensive B-Complex supplement seems to add some sparkle to "foggy" senior dogs. I started it based on the recommendation on Dr. Clemmons' site for healthy (non-DM) dogs - B-Complex 50 (I used one that includes B12, as not all do). It costs under $10 for a good one from a health food store.

Here's the potency listing for Cholodin
Cholodin for Dogs - Senior Canine Supplement - 1800PetMeds

Here's the potency listing for Twinlab B-Complex 50 (selling for $7.59 on Vitacost):
Twinlab B-50 Caps -- 100 Capsules - Vitacost (click on "supplement facts")

Any thoughts on whether Cholodin is worth the extra cost (absorbability, peer reviewed studies with dogs, etc.)? Sometimes products have something special about them that justifies the cost (Dasaquin is a good example), and I wonder if this is one?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow - 17 years. 

D/L Mom - you have been busy. Definitely let us know. 

Magwart - I have not looked that deeply into it. My GSD is on B injections 1x a month for GI issues, so I just have that baseline, with Cholodin added, there is a difference - whether that is pet owner placebo, I do not know. The price where I get it isn't that much from the B vitamin to be worth giving it a try. I always shop around for a better price. 

Alpha Brain – What’s Wrong with the Supplement Industry « Science-Based Medicine so - for a dog healthy and doing well, probably not necessary, but for one a bit foggy, may be helpful - that's what I get from this (in addition to their other good info on the $$$$ in "natural" stuff).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jean have you had issues w/ increased aggressionor protectiveness? I have a delicate balance w/ the dogs and Lucky and Chevy becoming more aggressive would be very bad. I have a call into the vet. Im wondering about the B-Complex but the urinary /fecal stuff is the main thing.Thanks for the posting Magwart.


----------

